# Tutoring or School for non-Spanish speaking middle schooler



## varadagirl (Apr 1, 2010)

Hello! My mother just moved to Mexico City (Echegaray) and took my two little brothers . She tried registering them for school, but is finding nobody will take them because they don't speak Spanish--not even the supposedly bilingual schools she was told about at the Embassy. Does anyone know of any programs for pre-teens to learn Spanish as a second language? Or a tutor for kids? Or schools that take English speakers? Any help would be much appreciated!


----------



## ReyMiguel (Mar 21, 2013)

HI, we just arrived and put our children at ASF (american school foundation). Classes are in English and all grades have Spanish as second language. Also Greengates (the british school) has all classes in English but it is in the north part of town.

ASF is near Chapultepec. However at ASF most of the students speak Spanish as their first language so teachers have to enforce only english at school. Quality I'm not sure is as good as other international school. Coming form ISM (international school of manila) and before that CAC (cairo american college) my kids have notice a big difference in the school equipment and quality of the classes. Suddenly my C boy is looking like an A boy


----------

